# Kysha after 1 month



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What an amazing transformation, Kysha is coming along wonderfully, she's going to be such a beauty again.


----------



## lyssa (Mar 1, 2011)

It is great to hear she is coming along so well. She looks great in this other photo of yours. Has a hopeful look on her face, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tob*

TOB

You are doing an amazing job with her. I enlarged the pictures!

DOES the vet think she is strong enough to start the Heartworm Treatment?

I* know several people on this forum have nursed dogs though HW treatment and can offer pointers.*


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

After adopting Joey from a local shelter, he was diagnosed w/ HWs. The shelter put him at 9 but we think he's closer to 5 or 6. My vet's protocol included Heartgard for two months with doxycycline for the last 30 days, then one shot, wait thirty days and then second and third shots with 24 hours in-between. Joey was pretty uncomfortable and sore for the first couple of days after but did well the rest of the time. Just remember to keep her quiet (no playing w/ the others, leash walking for potty breaks), especially the first few weeks after each shot. 

(Regarding the doxycycline - I think using this prior to injections is becoming more and more popular among vets although not all of them do 30 days worth--might want to check with yours.)


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Kysha looks much better in her "after" picture. Her skin looks better too.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> TOB
> 
> You are doing an amazing job with her. I enlarged the pictures!
> 
> ...


Yes, they thought so, based on her tests and general health examination. They did not x-ray her chest though... 

The clinic said that many HW treatment cases have been successful there and those who did not make it were mostly dogs who were severely sick.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

jealous1 said:


> After adopting Joey from a local shelter, he was diagnosed w/ HWs. The shelter put him at 9 but we think he's closer to 5 or 6. My vet's protocol included Heartgard for two months with doxycycline for the last 30 days, then one shot, wait thirty days and then second and third shots with 24 hours in-between. Joey was pretty uncomfortable and sore for the first couple of days after but did well the rest of the time. Just remember to keep her quiet (no playing w/ the others, leash walking for potty breaks), especially the first few weeks after each shot.
> 
> (Regarding the doxycycline - I think using this prior to injections is becoming more and more popular among vets although not all of them do 30 days worth--might want to check with yours.)


 
Thanks.. I've discussed about the need for doxycycline with my vet but he didnt think it was needed. He said her WBC was fine and there was no such need to administer doxycycline. Or maybe he didnt knew about the new the protocol?!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tob*

Tob

Thanks for the update on Kysha!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the update on your girl.....she is looking so much better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Kysha.


----------



## Cherokee (Oct 2, 2010)

What a difference and you really can see it in the coat, and muscle tone. I just dont understand how one can let any pet get like that Especialy a golden that has so much to offer to there Human.our are Prayers are with her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tob*

Tob

Thanks for the pics of Kysha-what a difference!!


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Kysha had her HW treatment injections (2 injections 24hr apart) on Monday and was back home on Thursday. She is doing just great! She is happier and livelier than ever and didnt experience any side effects as far as I could tell. 

Her appetite arent very good though. Barely touched her food while she was confined in the clinic and now she would only have 1 meal instead of 2. She is so turned off by her kibbles... Could the weather affects her appetite? It's summer here and it is getting hotter and hotter..


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

She look so much healthier than in the "before" pictures. You're doing a great job nursing her back to health. I don't know much about HW treatment but am so happy to see that she has a wonderful home!


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Cherokee said:


> What a difference and you really can see it in the coat, and muscle tone. I just dont understand how one can let any pet get like that Especialy a golden that has so much to offer to there Human.our are Prayers are with her.


I totally agree with you! *To a Golden, neglection is just another form of abuse*. I thought she was really really sick when i first saw her because i have literally never seen a golden retrieve looking the way she did. She looked just like a "old man". Well, fortunately, other than being HW positive, it turned out that she wasn't really sick at all. I still could not believe her previous owner tried to re-sell her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tob*

TOB

Thanks for update on Kysha's HW Treatment.
Ask the vet about her appetite-they might have some pointers.
Sometimes putting a little canned dog food on top of the kibble and moistening the dog food with water makes it more appealing.

You are a Dog Angel!!
Kisses to her!!


----------

